# Đậu đen sẽ giúp chị em giảm cân an toàn



## bobodinh (28/7/21)

Đậu đen sẽ giúp chị em giảm cân an toàn Uống nước đậu đen giảm cân đúng cách sẽ giúp chị em có được một vóc dáng đẹp, lại an toàn cho sức khỏe. Vậy thì vì sao Cân phân tích 3 số lẻcó thể giảm cân bằng đỗ đen? Dùng đậu đen giảm cân như thế nào cho đúng? Những thông tin dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp được vấn đề này. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I/ Vì sao có thể giảm cân bằng đậu đen? Có được một vóc dáng đẹp là điều mà chị em nào cũng mơ ước. Do đó, có không ít người đã cố gắng tập thể dục thể thao, giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻăn kiêng khắc khổ để có được một vóc dáng như mong muốn. Tuy nhiên, có những cách dễ dàng hơn, nhưng không phải ai cũng biết đến. Và một trong số những cách đó là uống nước đậu đen rang giảm cân. Vậy nguyên nhân do đâu mà chúng ta có thể giảm cân bằng đỗ đen? Theo các nghiên cứu, nước đậu đen có được công dụng này là bởi lẽ: Trong thành phần của loại hạt này có chứa nhiều hoạt chất albumin, các sinh tố protid, glucid, lipit, muối khoáng, các vitamin A, B, C, PP… hoạt chất anthocyanin. Trong đó, anthocyanin có vai trò tương tự như một loại chất chống oxy hóa, nó sẽ giúp kiểm soát chất béo ở trong cơ thể của chúng ta. Thêm vào đó, chất arginine trong thành phần của đỗ đen là một loại acid amin đã được chứng minh là có khả năng chuyển hóa sang protein giàu năng lượng. Nó cũng có khả năng thúc đẩy quá trình đốt cháy mỡ thừa diễn ra nhanh hơn.Ngoài ra, trong nước đậu đen còn có glutamine, đây cũng là một loại acid amin có khả năng cung cấp năng lượng sau bữa ăn tới 50%. Bởi trong nước đậu đen rang có lượng vitamin và năng lượng lớn, đồng thời chứa nhiều chất xơ và muối khoáng. Do đó, khi chúng ta uống nước đậu đen giảm cân sẽ khiến mình thấy no lâu hơn, vì vậy mà chúng ta sẽ ăn ít hơn. Điều này khiến cho cơ thể buộc phải lấy chất béo được dự trữ trong cơ thể ra để sử dụng. Hệ quả là so với những chế độ ăn kiêng khắc khổ khác, uống nước đỗ đen có tác dụng giảm cân nhanh gấp 4 lần. Hàng nghìn khách hàng đã lựa chọn và đánh giá cao Detox Orgreen Thống kê đến hết năm 2020 đã có hơn 2 triệu sản phẩm Detox Orgreen được khách hàng sử dụng và phản hồi tích cực. Hầu hết người dùng đều đánh giá cao hiệu quả giải độc, hạ men gan của Detox Orgreen... II/ Mẹo uống nước đậu đen giảm cân đúng cách cho các chị em Để giảm cân bằng đậu đen, các chị em có thể dùng nó nấu nước uống. Hoặc cũng có thể áp dụng cách khác như nấu chè, ngâm cùng với giấm để ăn. Nếu chưa biết cách thực hiện như thế nào, những thông tin dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp vấn đề này: Uống nước đậu đen giảm cân đúng cách + Chuẩn bị: Đậu đen phơi khô + Cách thực hiện: Đậu đen mang bỏ vào chảo, rang lên cho đến khi nghe mùi thơm và thấy vỏ đậu bị tách nhẹ thì tắt bếp. Đổ đậu đen đã rang vào ấm và cho nước sôi nóng vào. Lưu ý là cứ mỗi 1 lít nước, bạn chỉ nên đổ khoảng 1 thìa đậu đen thôi. Bởi cho quá nhiều, nước sẽ đậm đặc gây khó uống nhưng tác dụng cũng không được tốt. Sau khi ngâm được khoảng 15 phút, nước đã ngả sang màu đỏ nhạt thì chắt nước ra để dùng. Trường hợp nước đỗ đen bị đục, nghĩa là bạn rang đậu chưa được chín tới. Bạn chỉ cần rang kỹ một chút, khi thấy có một lớp vỏ hơi cháy ở ngoài hạt đậu thì khi chắt nước, nước mới trong và thơm. + Cách dùng: Để mang đến hiệu quả như mong muốn, bạn cần uống nước đậu đen rang mỗi ngày. Nhưng cần phải lưu ý, mặc dù đã uống nước đậu đen nhưng chúng cũng không thể hoàn toàn thay thế nước lọc. Bạn nên bổ sung thêm nước lọc và chỉ nên uống nước đậu đen bằng một nửa lượng nước được nạp vào cơ thể. Nước đậu đen và gừng giúp giảm cân Ngoài đậu đen gừng cũng là một trong những nguyên liệu có thể dùng để giảm cân. Vì nguyên liệu này có tính nóng, kháng viêm, có khả năng đốt cháy mỡ thừa của cơ thể. Ngoài ra, nó cũng giúp cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa, giúp chúng hoạt động tốt hơn. Để uống nước gừng đỗ đen giảm cân, bạn có thể thực hiện như sau: + Chuẩn bị: 100g đậu đen đã được phơi khô Gừng tươi. + Cách thực hiện: Đậu đen đem đi rửa sạch. Gừng gọt vỏ, rửa sạch rồi đem giã nát hoặc thái mỏng. Sau đó, cho đỗ đen vào nồi, đun sôi lên với khoảng 1 – 2 lít nước. Khi thấy nước đã sôi, cho thêm một vài lát gừng đã thái lát hoặc giã nát vào. Cứ giá cân phân tíchtiếp tục đun với ngọn lửa nhỏ cho đến khi thấy đậu chín, mềm và nở ra là được. Để dễ uống, bạn có thể thêm chút mật ong vào. rồi chắt lấy phần nước và phần cái để riêng. + Cách dùng: Lấy phần nước gừng đậu đen vừa thu được đem uống 2 lần mỗi ngày trước 2 bữa ăn chính. Lưu ý là chỉ nên dùng 1 – 2 cốc mỗi ngày, vì dùng nhiều có thể gây khó chịu cho dạ dày. Đối với phần bã, bạn có thể dùng để ăn thay các bữa phụ hoặc bữa ăn sáng trong ngày. Giảm cân bằng cách kết hợp mật ong và đậu đen xanh lòng Ngoài gừng, mật ong cũng là một loại nguyên liệu vừa tốt cho sức khỏe, vừa giúp chị em giữ được vóc dáng cho bản thân. Để dùng nước mật ong và đỗ đen giảm cân, các chị em có thể tham khảo theo cách sau: + Chuẩn bị: 100g đậu đen xanh lòng Mật ong nguyên chất + Cách thực hiện: Đậu rửa sạch, để ráo. Cho vào chảo rồi rang cho đến khi chín và thấy nứt ra là được. Đem đậu bỏ vào nồi, đổ thêm khoảng 1 – 1,5 lít nước vào, đun sôi lên khoảng 15 phút thì tắt bếp. Chắt phần nước và bã ra để riêng. Cho khoảng 1 thìa mật ong vào ly nước đậu đen và khuấy đều là đã có thể sử dụng. + Cách dùng: Mỗi ngày bạn nên uống 2 cốc nước đậu đen xanh lòng và mật ong vào 2 bữa sáng và trưa. Ngoài việc giảm cân, uống nước này thường xuyên còn giúp chống lão hóa da cho các chị em. Phần bã của đậu, bạn có thể sử dụng nó để ăn thay cơm hàng ngày. Sử dụng nước đậu đen vào ban đêm có thể gây khó ngủ hoặc mất ngủ cho người sử dụng. Do đó, nếu chị em nào khó ngủ thì không nên uống nước đỗ đen giảm cân vào buổi tối. Thời gian dùng tốt nhất nên là khoảng 4 – 5 tiếng trước khi đi ngủ.


----------

